# Hornhecht bei domburg



## wowa777 (4. Mai 2017)

Petri,
Ich und nen Freund haben vor, vom 19-21 Mai in domburg oder in westkapelle auf hornhecht zu gehen. Ist er schon an der Küste ? Und was nehm ich am besten für Köder ? Sbiro und fliege ? Danke


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## _seabass_hunter (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Letzte Woche war noch nichts von Hornis zu sehen.
 Denke das es nicht mehr lange dauern kann.
 Kleine schmale Blinker sind immer gut, sonst Pose und Fischfetzen.


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Als ich das letzte mal dort geangelt habe, benutzten die Holländer sehr schwere ,,eigenschwere schwimmer. Dobbers genannt, glaube ich.

Daran 1 bis 2 m lange vorfacher mit fischfetzen.


----------



## Stefan660 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Spirolino mit Naturköder, Dobber oder kleine Blinker. Alles ausprobieren. 

Als Naturköder nehmen die Nachbarn: Seeringelwürmer, Speck, Hornhecht-/Lachsstreifen (Mit Haut) alles in 4-5cm langen Streifen mit 5-6mm breite.

Hakengröße 6 oder 8, am Dobber (25-50g meist) noch ein Bleischrot aufs Vorfach (60-80cm)

Vorfach am Spirolino min. 1-2m.

Blinker klein und schlank, am besten 5cm Monoschnur vor den Haken oder gleich eine Schlaufe aus Seidenfäden.


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Mein holländischer bekannter , damals westkapelle, schwörte auf kleine filetstücke des ersten gefangenen hornherchtes.....


----------



## Stefan.B (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Hallo zusammen,

 die Horni's sind an der Küste angekommen.
 Hatten gestern in Vlissingen etliche gefangen.#h


----------



## wowa777 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Danke euch 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Neeltje Jans noch nichts zu sehen , nur die Algenblüte ist "voll" da.
 Habe schon Hornis mit Alufolie gefangen, es muss nur "glänzen" dann gehen die Jungs schon dran:q


----------



## Stefan.B (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

@Zeebarshunter:
Wie sieht es denn bei dir mit Wolfsbarschen um Neeltje Jans aus.
Geht da schon was ?

Wir hatten Samstag, 12 Kleine.#6


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Die kleinen sind immer und überall vertreten.
  Die "großen " sind noch nicht angekommen.


----------



## wowa777 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Dann lieg ich ja gut in der Zeit mit dem 19-21 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wowa777 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Geht auch mal jemand mit der spinnrute los ? Oder alle nur auf Schwimmer ...?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rosebad (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

In der aktuellen FischundFang werden als Köder Sardellenfilets genommen.

Versuch macht klug.


----------



## rosebad (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

In der aktuellen FischundFang werden für Hörnis Sardellenfilets benutzt.
3 mal mit dem Haken durchstechen, damit der Köder nicht vom Haken fliegt.
Aus einem Filets min. 2-3 Filets schneiden.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Besser ist es ein Horni in schmale stücke zu schneider.
Hällt super am Haken#6


----------



## Sepp G (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Wir waren am letzten Wochenende in Westkapelle. Auf dem Steg und am Damm läuft es sehr schleppend. Da muss man sich den Fisch wirklich erarbeiten. Dann haben wir vom Chef des Angelladens Zuiderduin den Tipp bekommen, es in Ritthem zu probieren(danke nochmal#6) und was soll ich sagen, 43 Stück in 2 Stunden. 
Die meisten haben wir auf Zargers gefangen, Rinderherz und Lachshautstreifen brachten aber auch Fisch. Die Hornis stehen dort sehr nah am Ufer, es kann also leicht geangelt werden (wenn es der Wind zulässt). 

Gruß, Sepp


----------



## _seabass_hunter (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Der Hornhecht ist da.


----------



## wowa777 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Jop in vollen Zügen [emoji1] wo biste unterwegs ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## _seabass_hunter (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Neltje Jahns
Ich würde noch nicht von "in vollen Zügen " sagen.
Das sieht dann etwas anders aus.


----------



## wowa777 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Also wir angeln Nurnoch auf 1 Rute... mit 2 kommste nicht hinterher... und Petri zu den Fischen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## _seabass_hunter (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Es ist wahr, heute bei dem schönen Wetter waren die Jungs voll da. Die nächsten Tage bei dem Wetter und Wind werden die hornhechte in Beiss Laune sein.
Gruss


----------



## MikeHawk (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Hallo Jungs,

 danke für den Thread. Wollte Donnerstag mit meinem Vater ein paar Hornis ärgern.

Meint ihr die Anfahrt von Köln aus lohnt sich? Gibt es evtl. noch gute Hornhecht stellen die etwas näher sind als Domburg und Netje...

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Ra.T (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Hallo Mike,
 wie wär's mit Vlissingen ?
 Dann hast du 20 - 40 Km Anfahrt gespart.

 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## MikeHawk (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Super, danke für den Vorschlag.

Wie sieht es mit spontanen Übernachtungen in der Gegend aus, jemand einen tipp?


----------



## Ra.T (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Ja, anderes Wochenende...:g
 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## Ra.T (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Hallo,
falls du nur einen günstigen Platz zum Schlafen suchst:
b&b kamerverhuur gebr. de muynck

- Betten sind OK
- günstig
- Kühlschrank im Zimmer
- Deutsches Fernsehen
- Tankstelle vor dem Haus
- ca. 7 Gehminuten von Angelsport "Jan Peter" entfernt

Aber stelle keine Erwartungen an die Einrichtung.
(Bei dem Preis sollte man auch keinen Luxus erwarten).

mfg
Ralf


----------



## wowa777 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo,
> falls du nur einen günstigen Platz zum Schlafen suchst:
> b&b kamerverhuur gebr. de muynck
> 
> ...





Was kostet da die Übernachtung ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tommek83 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht bei domburg*

Werden schon die ersten hornhechte gefangen?der Raps blüht ja schon....
Gruß Thomas


----------

